# Tomato Soup



## Jessica_Morris

I've been looking for a very good and delicious Tomato Soup Recipe. Anyone got any really good recipes they'd like the share? 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

*Tomato Soup*

2 Tb        Olive oil
¼ Lb       Pancetta – diced
1             Carrot - diced
1             Onion - diced            
1             Celery - diced
2             Garlic - minced
2 Tb        Flour
4 C          Chicken broth
16 Oz      Tomato
½ Tb       Thyme
½ Tb       Rosemary
½ Tb       Cumin
1 tsp       Chili Powder
TT          Salt & Pepper

Sauté the pancetta in the oil until the fat is rendered and the lean is browned.   

Sauté the vegetables in the fat over medium high heat until they begin to brown.  

Stir in the flour and cook for two - three minutes.

Add the broth and deglaze the pan.  

Add the tomato, herbs and spices.

Cook for 30 - 45 minutes. 

Use a blender or hand blender to puree the soup.  

Strain to remove the rosemary.


----------



## Jessica_Morris

Thanks Andy! Definitely will have to try this recipe ♥


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds really good.  I would add a little half and half at the end, just because I love a creamy tomato soup.


----------



## jabbur

Mine is really easy.  Pop the top of the Campbell's can.  Dump it in the saucepan, and add a can of milk.  Heat.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I had a friend that worked in a small cafe and when he was late for work this was the soup of the day.

One large can of tomato juice, 1 16 ounce can of chicken broth, 1 cup of rice, salt, pepper and onion powder to taste.  Combine ingredients and cook 10-15 minutes until rice is tender.  Serve with a small pat of butter in the bottom of each bowl.

Now I see a similar recipe from Nigella Lawson, I wonder if she was late for work the day she came up with it! 

Rice and Tomato Soup Recipe : Nigella Lawson : Food Network


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I had a friend that worked in a small cafe and when he was late for work this was the soup of the day.
> 
> One large can of tomato juice, 1 16 ounce can of chicken broth, 1 cup of rice, salt, pepper and onion powder to taste.  Combine ingredients and cook 10-15 minutes until rice is tender.  Serve with a small pat of butter in the bottom of each bowl.
> 
> Now I see a similar recipe from Nigella Lawson, I wonder if she was late for work the day she came up with it!
> 
> Rice and Tomato Soup Recipe : Nigella Lawson : Food Network





I've done similar with low sodium V8.


----------



## Janet H

jabbur said:


> Mine is really easy.  Pop the top of the Campbell's can.  Dump it in the saucepan, and add a can of milk.  Heat.




Go ahead laugh but mine is similar.... Campbells tomato soup made with water. At the end, add a couple of Tablespoons of half and half, a dollop of Pesto and some cracked black pepper.  Serve it up with a grilled cheese sandwich - perfection.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I've done similar with low sodium V8.



Have you really Dawg?? 
I have a *very *old and comical memory of V8 tomato soup I'll share with you. I was a nineteen old bride when my equally young groom was sick in bed with who remembers what now. I dutifully asked him what I could fix him to eat and he whined "tomato soup like my mother makes". I said I only knew about Campbell's but he said his mom made it with V8 juice. That didn't sound right to me, but oh well. I heated up a can of V8 and equal part milk. It was the worse thing I ever tasted but he ate it. I later found out his mother never did that but he thought it sounded good and figured he better not say anything.  We both laughed about that for the next 42 years. The up side is he never again requested anything "like my mother used to make". 
Still miss that guy. 

Andy, I cut and pasted.......that recipe sounds really wonderful.


----------



## taxlady

Andy, "1 celery", is that one stalk or one head?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Andy, "1 celery", is that one stalk or one head?




Sorry for my shorthand, TL.  That's one stalk.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sorry for my shorthand, TL.  That's one stalk.


Thanks Andy. I might try making some tonight. It sounds good.


----------



## taxlady

I just made Andy's tomato soup. I forgot the chili powder, but it was still really, really good. I want a third bowl, but I'm full. 

Thanks for the recipe Andy. This one's a keeper.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I just made Andy's tomato soup. I forgot the chili powder, but it was still really, really good. I want a third bowl, but I'm full.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Andy. This one's a keeper.



Thanks, TL.

Add some chili powder to the leftovers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Andy, your recipe looks incredible.  I have cut and pasted it.

My offering is much more basic, but pure tomato goodness.  And it's simply another recipe.  I developed it for a lady who sells tomatoes at our local Farmer's Market.  She had an over-abundance of tomatoes, and wanted a creamy tomato soup recipe, as she usually just canned her tomatoes, and wanted something different.  The recipe wowed her, and she insisted on giving me a bushel of fresh tomatoes as payment.

I'm really liking the looks of Andy's recipe.  I will be trying it.  For me, variety is everything, and there is no single way to make anything that is perfect for every mood, or occasion.  So here it is.  Enjoy.

*Tomato Soup From Scratch*

This gives a very nice and creamy soup that will warm your bones. Seve with a good, crusty artisan bread.
Ingredients:
6 medium, ripened-on-the-vine tomatoes
1 onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 Tbsp dry basil
1/2 tsp finely ground black pepper

Blanch the tomatoes for 30 seconds in boiling water to loosen the skins. Remove the skins. Saute the onion in 2 tbs. olive oil until softened, you may carmelize them if you wish, but it isn't essential. Add the minced garlic to the onion and cook for another half minute, then add the tomatoes. Heat through and use and immersion blender, or pour into a stand blender to liquify. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer for 20 minutes more.

The beauty of this soup is that you can alter the herbs or add other spices to turn it into anything you want. You could add cream if you desire, which is very tasty, or throw in some thyme, rosemary, and ground beef to turn it into a Bolognese sauce. Add carrots and celery to give it a more French flavor. You can really do whatever you want with it. But it's pretty tasty just as is too.


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief, that sounds great!  Thanks!


----------



## cave76

I always add a little white vinegar (for 1 quart that means about 1-2 teaspoons) to tomato soup, canned or otherwise. Same for vegetable soup.


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> I always add a little white vinegar (for 1 quart that means about 1-2 teaspoons) to tomato soup, canned or otherwise. Same for vegetable soup.


I was thinking of doing that, but I tasted the soup and it had just a tiny bit of acidity to it already. I guess that comes from the tomatoes. Maybe it's because I used pasata. (I have some food restrictions and the BPA lining in the cans of almost all tinned tomatoes puts them in the list of foods I shouldn't eat.)


----------



## cave76

Taxy and others,

Passata isn't found easily in the US that much, or at least in my groceries, but I'm sure I could find it.

Is it really worth finding? I'm curious if there's that much difference between that and pure tomato sauce (which isn't that pure in that it often has spices and other ingredients in it.)


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Taxy and others,
> 
> Passata isn't found easily in the US that much, or at least in my groceries, but I'm sure I could find it.
> 
> Is it really worth finding? I'm curious if there's that much difference between that and pure tomato sauce (which isn't that pure in that it often has spices and other ingredients in it.)


I buy it at Costco. It's just strained tomatoes and the one I buy at Costco has a basil leaf or two in each bottle. To me, the advantage is that it comes in a glass bottle. I suspect it has less fibre than whole tomatoes and fibre might dilute the acidity.


----------



## simonbaker

Here's one you mike like:
Tomato/Basil Soup:
2 lg tomato juice
Diced canned tomatoes
1 tomato paste
4 c water mixed with powdered  coffee mate creamer & 1/4 box of cornstarch dissolved in it.
1/2 c brown sugar
2 Tbsp prepared horseradish
Fresh garlic
Oregano
Basil
pinch of cayenene pepper.

Dissolve creamer mixture into the tomato juice, add tomato paste. Mix together. Add the rest of the ingredients, season to taste.


----------



## Jing

I've never found a tomato soup to beat Elizabeth David's recipe. I make it often for dinner parties, and always get requests for the recepe.

It's heaven in the summer when fresh basil is easily available:

Minestra di Pomidoro (Tomato soup)



                 Melt 1 1/2 lb of chopped  and skinned tomatoes in olive oil; add a clove of garlic and a bunch of fresh or basil or marjoram.  Cook for 5 minutes, then add a pint of chicken stock, salt and pepper, and a pinch of sugar.  Cook for 5  minutes more only.

                 By this method the flavour of the tomatoes is retained, and the soup tastes very fresh.

                 Can be eaten hot or cold. 
Enough for four.


----------



## Bookbrat

Looking forward to trying these.  Makes me wish for August and fresh tomatoes.

This is  favorite at our house. I pressure can several batches (without the cream) when we're overrun with tomatoes, then add cream or 1/2 & 1/2 when heating. Makes a good instant pasta sauce, too. If there are no decent tomatoes available, I'll bet canned fire-roasted ones would work.

                        Roasted Tomato Garlic Soup

  12                    tomatoes -- *see Note
  2                     carrots -- cut in 2" pieces
  1              large  onion -- quartered
  2        whole heads  garlic -- peeled (or more, to taste)
                        olive oil
  2               cups  chicken broth -- (or 3)
     1/2           cup  chopped fresh basil -- (or 1 Tbsp. dried)
                        cream -- to taste 

Core tomatoes and cut in half. Place, cut side up, on foil covered cookie sheet with carrots, onion and garlic. Brush with olive oil. Bake at 400F for about an hour, or until vegies are roasted and a little blackened.

Place in a large saucepan with the chicken broth and basil and simmer for about 10 minutes. Blend with a stick blender (or in small batches in a blender) until almost smooth. Add cream to taste.

*Note: These measurements are approximate...I use whatever it takes to cover the cookie sheet. This makes 1 1/2 to 2 quarts of soup.


                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bookbrat said:


> Looking forward to trying these.  Makes me wish for August and fresh tomatoes.
> 
> This is  favorite at our house. I pressure can several batches (without the cream) when we're overrun with tomatoes, then add cream or 1/2 & 1/2 when heating. Makes a good instant pasta sauce, too. If there are no decent tomatoes available, I'll bet canned fire-roasted ones would work.
> 
> Roasted Tomato Garlic Soup
> 
> 12                    tomatoes -- *see Note
> 2                     carrots -- cut in 2" pieces
> 1              large  onion -- quartered
> 2        whole heads  garlic -- peeled (or more, to taste)
> olive oil
> 2               cups  chicken broth -- (or 3)
> 1/2           cup  chopped fresh basil -- (or 1 Tbsp. dried)
> cream -- to taste
> 
> Core tomatoes and cut in half. Place, cut side up, on foil covered cookie sheet with carrots, onion and garlic. Brush with olive oil. Bake at 400F for about an hour, or until vegies are roasted and a little blackened.
> 
> Place in a large saucepan with the chicken broth and basil and simmer for about 10 minutes. Blend with a stick blender (or in small batches in a blender) until almost smooth. Add cream to taste.
> 
> *Note: These measurements are approximate...I use whatever it takes to cover the cookie sheet. This makes 1 1/2 to 2 quarts of soup.
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



Thank you, it sounds very good.  About how much cream or half and half do you use?


----------



## Bookbrat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, it sounds very good.  About how much cream or half and half do you use?



Thanks. You gotta like garlic, though! 

It depends on how acidic the tomatoes are, and how creamy you like it....maybe 1/2 - 3/4 cup to a batch. I don't add any when we dump it over pasta.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bookbrat said:


> Thanks. You gotta like garlic, though!
> 
> It depends on how acidic the tomatoes are, and how creamy you like it....maybe 1/2 - 3/4 cup to a batch. I don't add any when we dump it over pasta.



Thank you, that gives me an idea.  I'm an ogre, I love garlic...


----------



## Dawgluver

Bookbrat said:


> Looking forward to trying these.  Makes me wish for August and fresh tomatoes.
> 
> This is  favorite at our house. I pressure can several batches (without the cream) when we're overrun with tomatoes, then add cream or 1/2 & 1/2 when heating. Makes a good instant pasta sauce, too. If there are no decent tomatoes available, I'll bet canned fire-roasted ones would work.
> 
> Roasted Tomato Garlic Soup
> 
> 12                    tomatoes -- *see Note
> 2                     carrots -- cut in 2" pieces
> 1              large  onion -- quartered
> 2        whole heads  garlic -- peeled (or more, to taste)
> olive oil
> 2               cups  chicken broth -- (or 3)
> 1/2           cup  chopped fresh basil -- (or 1 Tbsp. dried)
> cream -- to taste
> 
> Core tomatoes and cut in half. Place, cut side up, on foil covered cookie sheet with carrots, onion and garlic. Brush with olive oil. Bake at 400F for about an hour, or until vegies are roasted and a little blackened.
> 
> Place in a large saucepan with the chicken broth and basil and simmer for about 10 minutes. Blend with a stick blender (or in small batches in a blender) until almost smooth. Add cream to taste.
> 
> *Note: These measurements are approximate...I use whatever it takes to cover the cookie sheet. This makes 1 1/2 to 2 quarts of soup.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



What a nice recipe!  I love roasted tomatoes and other veggies for soup.  Thanks, and welcome to DC, Bookbrat!


----------



## Termy

I have nothing to offer because when I make my super spicy non-meat marinara I sometimes just eat it out of a bowl with nothing. 

It will put hair on you chest, curl it and take it off in one fell swoop. The recipe is up in pizza sauce at least, and probably a few other places. 

T


----------



## Bitser

Nothing against pancetta: I make it at home.  But rather than using it and making a roux with the grease and some flour, I hit the mostly-cooked soup with an immersion blender, which makes it creamy without the calories.  No chili, but I roast red bell pepper and chop it fine, with some fresh tomatoes, and add them near the end of cooking.  Chopped fresh basil makes a wonderful garnish.


----------

